# Rancilio z11 lever - any others out there?



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

I have recently bought a rancilio z series lever machine. It has been sitting since 1993 from what I can gather.

Any other owners out there to swap notes with? Some of the seals and o rings have perished and I am working my way through the leaks. The tank fills if I open the tap, but won't kick in automatically ( I have tried in both the '1' and '2' positions of the switch)

it it comes without the drip tray, which is a pain, so I am looking for something that might fit

thanks in advance

andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ah ready to be part of the number wanging boys club now then?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Rancilio UK agents are The coffee Machine Company (http://www.coffeemachinecompany.co.uk). They should be able to supply seals etc......


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> ah ready to be part of the number wanging boys club now then?


I'd be delighted. Any tips on how to woo a member into replying to messages?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Its time for Wangernumb


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Velobee said:


> I'd be delighted. Any tips on how to woo a member into replying to messages?


No not really


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> No not really


Shame. I have a number of machines that I would be happy to trade parts on.


----------

